# Cloacal Exstrophy



## Priscilla Keogh (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not a Urology coder, but was asked to look at this and give my opinion.  

The physician has the operative procedure as ; Cystopscopy Vaginoscopy with closure of vaginocutaneous fistula and Chait trapdoor placement in Mace stoma,
He has coded it as 57335, 44340, and 52000
I believe it should be 57420 for the vaginoscopy, 58999 unlistedf female genital; as there is no code for closure of vaginocutaneous fistula
and 53899 unlisted urinary system as there is not a code for revision of Mace stoma

Please Help!


----------

